# vids



## stealth500ho (Aug 14, 2009)

i got a couple my i phone got a little wet so thery are not the best


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like ur phone's not all thats gonna be wet if you dont snorkel that thing!!! :bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:agreed:Yeah I was like  No snorks !!!!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Did you make it through the last hole....we will never know :thinking:

Keep the vids coming . We all like to see videos. :rockn:

And snorkel that baby before your next post is ......:34:


----------



## stealth500ho (Aug 14, 2009)

ill get another one of me in the last one is not all that bad there is like 4 holes in that one that are up to my knees and its rutted


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

won't be long till that bike needs a rebuild... probably already does!


----------



## stealth500ho (Aug 14, 2009)

why would it need a rebuild no water gets in any where


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

stealth500ho said:


> why would it need a rebuild no water gets in any where


you keep ridin that deep w/o a snorkel it will......


----------

